# NYC Herf 7.0



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Lets start planning the next Herf :tu

Need Suggestions on Location and Date.. 

Saturdays and Fridays work best for me :tu

Happy with Merchants and or Larry's Place "Hustler Club: if the weather is right.. "Bring Money to Burn"

Doug/Dux


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'd like to try to make it. Unfortunately, I have physical therapy now and I'm taking 7 classes, so it's going to be difficult. I hope I can hang with you guys soon!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I'd like to try to make it. Unfortunately, I have physical therapy now and I'm taking 7 classes, so it's going to be difficult. I hope I can hang with you guys soon!


Sorry to hear your so busy, hope to see you soon bro!!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Come on folks what dates are good for you? 

I'm also thinking its going to be too cold for the hustler club so lets head back to merchants for 7.0 

Just need dates so we can get this going...


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> Come on folks what dates are good for you?
> 
> I'm also thinking its going to be too cold for the hustler club so lets head back to merchants for 7.0
> 
> Just need dates so we can get this going...


The 24th of October is good for me. Or we can do the week later which is the 31st this way we can get dressed in drag and go to the Grotto. :r

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

alarmguy1 said:


> The 24th of October is good for me. Or we can do the week later which is the 31st this way we can get dressed in drag and go to the Grotto. :r
> 
> Alarmguy1


Both dates work for me, I have a wedding on the 18th so the 17th wont work for me..


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

also See this thread for a October Herf http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=183184

Or just use it for the 7.0 Herf


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

middle of october works for me... come peeps... confirm your attendance


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Come on Guys lets do this :tu


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Dux said:


> Come on Guys lets do this :tu


See 5 posts above.:tu

Alarmguy1


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok so let set this in stone 
The 24th of October ok?
Merchants ok? Its still the cheapest venue around..


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Yep 24th works for me


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

I am in for the 24th. :tu


Alarmguy1


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Have fun guys.... I'll be at The Killers concert in the Hammerstein that night! :tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

We will have a few folks from a Cigar Meet Up Group I joined sometime back :tu Should be nice to meet new people 

Doug/Dux


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Bump for the 24th


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Have fun, brothas... I doubt I'll be able to make many herfs for some time...


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I will be a semi-resident of Brooklyn for the next few weeks but only Monday through Thursday. If anyone wants a non-weekend get together after work or if anyone wants to hook up at The Humidor in Brooklyn or any other place in Brooklyn, let me know. 

scottie


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

volfan said:


> I will be a semi-resident of Brooklyn for the next few weeks but only Monday through Thursday. If anyone wants a non-weekend get together after work or if anyone wants to hook up at The Humidor in Brooklyn or any other place in Brooklyn, let me know.
> 
> scottie


Not sure when i will be down in Brooklyn but if I end up heading down I will let you know.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

And Bump for the 24th come on NYC where is everyone????


----------

